# Cotton Lake, Big Cormorant, and Pelican



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Cotton is producing some nice eating size eye's off the deep breaks in midlake on the west side of the lake in 18 to 24 ft. Longline redtails, and shiners for a mixed bag. Big Cormorant is producing along the break at the submerged cattails just north of the west ramp. Pelican is producing some big ones at night at the 13 ft hump on the west of the lake, and any sharp break with some weeds left on it. Good luck


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Took off half a day from work and headed out, fished the midlake gravel at 14' on the west end of the lake, couple of pike, than moved over to the weedline on the east end of the lake, just on the other side of the narrow section on the north side. 4 walleyes between 13 and 18" all caught between 4:00 and dark. Longlined redtails with an 8ft snell of berkley vanish, very timid, I had to let the 18" nibble for almost a minute before he took the bait. good luck


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What is the ice thickness so far?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Tec~ Were you on the east side of Barry's point?


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

sorry not sure what is called, just on the north side of the narrow section just north of the huge sandstone colored mansion. Fished the cabbage point that drops into 26 ft from 15 16.haven't been out yet ice fishing in MN, yet but a little perch action on Hobart, and decent walleyes on both Jamestown Reservoir and Six mile bay in ND.


----------

